# Bull Terrier Property Rules.



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I ran across this and laughed a bit because it seems so true...










11, and 12 are completely him as he'll leave it alone and as soon as i go and pick it up... he wants it again and the play is renewed with said item...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like that. That's funny!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

This is posted at my house! Lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> This is posted at my house! Lol


I'm going to have this ran off on something or other and hang it up here :lol: just to remind visitors!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is hilarious. And yes, I want to make a copy! It may not be totally true of my dogs, but it's so just funny.


----------

